# inodoro atascado



## Henrik Larsson

Me gustaría saber que verbo utilizais para indicar que el inodoro se ha atascado. Quiero saber que verbo se usa en cada sitio de España ya que sospecho que puede haber distintas maneras de decirlo.


----------



## Pinairun

Henrik Larsson said:


> Me gustaría saber qu*é* verbo utiliz*á*is para indicar que el inodoro se ha atascado. Quiero saber qu*é* verbo se usa en cada sitio de España ya que sospecho que puede haber distintas maneras de decirlo.



En mi entorno he oído tanto _atascar _y _atorar _como _atrancar_. Este último cuando la situación es muy grave: _atranque_.


----------



## Jonno

Por aqui "atascar". Quizá también "atrancar", pero nunca "atorar".

Alguna vez he oído "embozar", pero no sabría decirte el entorno. Es posible que haya sido en Cataluña.

Edito para tachar una burrada: El DRAE lo ubica en Argentina, pero aunque he estado en ese país varias veces dudo mucho que se me haya presentado tal situación.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Por aquí, _*embozar*_.  (Ah, mira, está en el DRAE, como aragonesismo, dice). Y _*atascar*_, claro. Pero más el primero. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

... cáspita... "Argentina" dije yo 
Corrijo.


----------



## Namarne

Sí, nos cruzamos. ¿"Aragonesismo" será eufemismo por "catalanada"?  ¿Nadie de Aragón?


----------



## Jonno

> ¿"Aragonesismo" será eufemismo por "catalanada"?


Pues no lo sé. Tengo mucha relación con Aragón además de con Cataluña, pero basándome en mi experiencia no sabría decir si el DRAE acierta o "eufema" . Supongo que como tengo un conocido lampista en Barcelona relaciono la palabra con él más que con mis conocidos aragoneses, que poco tienen que ver con las tuberías


----------



## Lampiste

Jonno said:


> Pues no lo sé. Tengo mucha relación con Aragón además de con Cataluña, pero basándome en mi experiencia no sabría decir si el DRAE acierta o "eufema" . Supongo que como tengo un conocido* lampista* en Barcelona relaciono la palabra con él más que con mis conocidos aragoneses, que poco tienen que ver con las tuberías




¿Embozar?: nunca lo emplearía con ese sentido. ¿También lo utilizáis para otras situaciones tales como los atascos de las carreteras, del papeleo de las Administraciones, de la carrera de algunos estudiantes como mi sobrino, etc., etc.?

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Yo creo que no. (No, yo seguro que no).


----------



## juandiego

Hola Henrik.
Por aquí, me parece que el de uso más extendido, más natural, es el verbo _atrancar_; _atascar_ es un pelín más, digamos, técnico. _Atorar_ se entiende pero muy raramente se oye.


----------



## Birke

En mi pueblo, trescientos kilómetros al sur de Teruel, *embozar* es el verbo que más se usa cuando se atasca cualquier tubería o similar. Se quedan embozados los lavabos, los inodoros, las chimeneas, los tubos, los desagües …y hasta los bronquios de los fumadores. 

Claro que un aragonesismo no tiene nada de extraño en mi zona, pero tampoco sería raro si nos hubiera llegado por la vía del valenciano, que lo tenemos al ladito.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

En Catalunya siempre he tenido la sensación de oir "embozar" (el mensaje de Namarne en cierto modo confirma mis sospechas). 

Tras ver que muchos diccionarios (como el de WR) ignoraban la acepción de "obstruir un conducto", pensaba que el susodicho verbo estaba mal empleado hasta que he visto que en la RAE la acepción estaba como dialectal en Aragón (visto lo visto tendrían que incluir "Cat" también).

Por cierto, el post lo había abierto con la intención de debatir sobre este verbo, pero no lo había mentado en mi primer post para no alterar vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Lampiste said:


> ¿También lo utilizáis para otras situaciones tales como los atascos de las carreteras, del papeleo de las Administraciones, de la carrera de algunos estudiantes como mi sobrino, etc., etc.?
> 
> Saludos.



No, para nada

De hecho creo que ni los significados "normales" se utilizan:

1. tr. Cubrir el rostro por la parte inferior hasta las narices o los ojos. U. m. c. prnl.

2. tr. Disfrazar, ocultar con palabras o con acciones algo para que no se entienda fácilmente.


----------



## jmx

En Aragón la palabra usual es "embozar(se)" y "embozo". La catalanada sería "embosarse" y no "embozarse".


----------



## Idóneo

Si el atasco es tal que que el inodoro no desagua, lo normal por aquí es hablar de atranque.
Puede estar un tanto atascado, pero el atranque es el atasco fatal.
Cuando el moleteado o relieve de una lima se ha rellenado con el material que se mecaniza, o en una garlopa se quedan atrancadas las virutas entre el hierro y el contrahierro, me enseñaron a llamarlo embazado. La solución para las limas, si es madera o resina el material que las embaza, se consigue sumergiéndolas en agua hirviendo.
En el caso de las garlopas o cepillos de carpintero hay que desmontar el herraje.

Saludos.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Atascarse o atrancarse, por mi zona.

Usamos embozarse, pero cuando uno bebe tantísima agua y de manera tan rápida que la garganta, prácticamente, se obstruye. 

_¡Niño, no te emboces de agua!_


----------



## Idóneo

KirkandRafer said:


> Atascarse o atrancarse, por mi zona.
> 
> Usamos embozarse, pero cuando uno bebe tantísima agua y de manera tan rápida que la garganta, prácticamente, se obstruye.
> 
> _¡Niño, no te embozes de agua!_



Para eso mismo, comiendo o bebiendo, aunque no sea normal decirlo, se ha usado por aquí *empapuzarse*. ¡Basta, que te empapuzas!


*empapuzar**.* (De _en-_ y _papo_, buche).
* 1.* tr. coloq. Hacer comer demasiado a alguien. U. t. c. prnl.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí en español _atascarse_, en gallego _entupirse_.


----------



## campem

Tupir - tupido. Parecido a lo que te ha dicho XiaoRoel.


----------



## Erreconerre

Henrik Larsson said:


> Me gustaría saber que verbo utilizais para indicar que el inodoro se ha atascado. Quiero saber que verbo se usa en cada sitio de España ya que sospecho que puede haber distintas maneras de decirlo.



Para nosotros un inodoro con su conducto de desagüe obstruido, al igual que una persona estreñída (mala es la comparación, dirían las mujeres de mi familia), está _tapado_. De ahí que una buena solución para solucionar el problema del sanitario tapado sea el uso del líquido _destapacaños_.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué, ¿por allá los baños no se tapan?
_


----------



## Idóneo

Vampiro said:


> Qué, ¿por allá los baños no se tapan?
> _



Los inodoros por aquí se tapan con facilidad. Basta con bajar la tapa abatible.
Un saludo.


----------



## oa2169

¿Y tampoco se obstruyen los sanitarios en España?


----------



## Idóneo

oa2169 said:


> ¿Y tampoco se obstruyen los sanitarios en España?



Por supuesto que sí, tambíen se obstruyen.
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Idóneo said:


> Los inodoros por aquí se tapan con facilidad. Basta con bajar la tapa abatible.
> Un saludo.


¿Y cuando se hace un tapón de caca tampoco dicen "se tapó"?
_


----------



## KirkandRafer

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y cuando se hace un tapón de caca tampoco dicen "se tapó"?
> _


No. Se ha atascado o atrancado, en mi caso. Yo es que soy muy de cagar.


----------



## LA JARUQUENA

Yo siempre he oido decir  tupido.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lo que oigo y digo:
Atascado para el retrete. Embozado o tupido para el lavabo. Taponado, tupido, obstruido, ... en menos casos.
Pero no sé en que sitios predomina uno u otro verbo, después de haber vivido en Valencia, Madrid, Galicia, Andalucía y Canarias.
Tapado solo cuando se ha puesto un tapón en el desagüe. Aunque si está atascado un producto, también se dice que se ha formado un tapón.


----------



## LA JARUQUENA

Cada area o region tiene su forma de decirlo, por eso a veces hablando el mismo idioma, espanol no nos entendemos, y algunas veces nos hacemos los dificiles.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Lo que oigo y digo:
> Atascado para el retrete. Embozado o tupido para el lavabo. Taponado, tupido, obstruido, ... en menos casos.
> Pero no sé en que sitios predomina uno u otro verbo, después de haber vivido en Valencia, Madrid, Galicia, Andalucía y Canarias.
> Tapado solo cuando se ha puesto un tapón en el desagüe. Aunque si está atascado un producto, también se dice que se ha formado un tapón.


Por acá la palabra “atascó” está más relacionada con elementos mecánicos, por ejemplo: “se atascó la tapa del inodoro y no puedo bajarla” (un poco difícil que pase, pero para seguir con los ejemplos inodóricos).
Por supuesto, ese uso no es exclusivo, pero yo diría que mayoritario.
Para una cañería doméstica jamás he escuchado otro término que “tapada”, o “taponada”, aunque esto último se escucha menos.
En ambientes más técnicos usamos “embancada” y en general se habla de “embancamiento”, problema más común que lo deseable en minería donde todo el producto se mueve a través de cañerías en forma de pulpa.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

LA JARUQUENA said:


> Cada area o region tiene su forma de decirlo, por eso a veces hablando el mismo idioma, espanol no nos entendemos, y algunas veces nos hacemos los dificiles.



Así es. Nos quedamos atascados, taponados, embozados, embancados, obstruidos, y no damos pie con bola.


----------



## Inmortal

Yo escuché una vez a un amigo decir que tenía el váter *embocado*. Él es de Alicante. Yo, ni idea de si lo dijo bien o no.


----------



## Idóneo

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y cuando se hace un tapón de caca tampoco dicen "se tapó"?
> _



Se entiende todo, pero esta mañana he preguntado a un colega de trabajo nacido en Trujillo (Perú) y coincidimos en que la palabra más oída es *atrancado*. ¡Menudo atranque tengo en casa! 
*Tapón *se lo he oído a algún estriñido cuando se queja de la fluidez de su tracto intestinal, o referido al objeto que tapa un tubo o agujero, aunque si se dice que algo está taponado y no vemos el tapón exteriormente, se puede suponer que está tapado por dentro.

Pero no se elige el término *tapó* para referirse a un *atranque*, tal vez por sólo por costumbre, pero la palabra tiene un inequívoco significado, que no da a lugar a especulaciones. "La claridad es la cortesía del filósofo". (Ortega y Gasset).
También Ortega viajó a Argentina en los años veinte para dejarnos esta perla: "Las cosas, señores, las cosas".
(Otra cosa es que el resto del mundo decida, o no, adoptar como propios los términos más útiles. Ahí no me meto y es la vida misma la que nos empuja).

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Inmortal said:


> Yo escuché una vez a un amigo decir que tenía el váter *embocado*. Él es de Alicante. Yo, ni idea de si lo dijo bien o no.



¿Confusión entre 'c' y 'z'?


----------

